# Affordable Mook Jong Found



## StormShadow (May 8, 2013)

I came across this site that says it custom builds dummys for under $450 and that includes shipping.  The dummy have hardwood arms and legs but the body is pvc. The prince does not include the mount.  I know it's a PVC body and not the preferred hardwood but I'm not really trying to shell out $800-900 on a dummy right now. $450 and a custom built mount seems like a better option for me.  Anyway, I thought I'd pass on the info if there is anyone else looking for a cheaper alternative to the traditional dummy without building it yourself.

http://www.hjkdcgfa.com/dragonblast-equipment.php


----------



## Takai (May 8, 2013)

That PVC body "may" work but, it you will not get the same type of reaction from it that you will get from a hardwood dummy. If you really want a good dummy. Save up and purchase the one you really want not just one you "settle" for. You should only have to make this purchase one so chose accordingly.

Optionally, you could just find the specs for one and build it yourself (or farm out what you can build yourself).


----------



## jezr74 (May 8, 2013)

Takai said:


> Save up and purchase the one you really want not just one you "settle" for. You should only have to make this purchase one so chose accordingly.



Agree, buy cheap buy twice.

via Nexus 7 w/Tapatalk - please ignore predictive text spelling errors


----------



## mook jong man (May 9, 2013)

Personally I believe a wooden dummy is not required until you reach the level of being a few years into the practice of the Chum Kiu form.
In our academy you didn't start to learn the first section of the wooden dummy form until about 4 to 5 years of training.

Until you have learned to move your body  properly first ,  via the learning of the Chum Kiu form then it is useless ,  a bit like putting the cart before the horse really.


----------



## WingChunIan (May 9, 2013)

I'd agree with previous posters re you get what you pay for. If the difference in price was such that you were only paying 10% of market average then it would be worth the investment on the understanding that you can replace it in a few years but at $450 its more than half price and you will kick yourself when the time inevitably arrives that you buy another one especially as I can gaurantee that the prices will have gone up by then. As far as the body being PVC I wouldn't actually be concerned (although the pics do look as though it might be hollow PVC pipe which would be a worry) other than for aesthetics as the trunk of the dummy is only really important as a source of ballast and as a target. I've got both a wall mounted wooden jong (won't say who its from as they are not on my xmas card list) and a free standing plastic one (one of the black ones made by immortal). Plastic ones can take a hell of a beating without showing up any damage, wooden ones tend to show scuff marks after a while unless they are regularly revarnished and are also prone to cracking unless you get a really well made one.


----------



## almost a ghost (May 9, 2013)

PVC dummies are great if you need to set it up/break it down every time you practice because of space constraints or if you are constantly have to move it from one location to another.

However, if you have dedicated room for a dummy then spend the extra $400 to $600 on a wood dummy. As others pointed out the feed back, due the weight of the wood, really is unmatched.


----------



## knight2000 (May 9, 2013)

This is my Sifu that builds these. They are very high quality. The regular dummy is not 450.00 but 300.00. The one you are looking at is the multi mook. It comes with 3 regular arms and 3 interchangeable spring arms. You won't be disappointed as I have 2 wooden ones and also own one of these.


----------



## WingChunIan (May 10, 2013)

knight2000 said:


> This is my Sifu that builds these. They are very high quality. The regular dummy is not 450.00 but 300.00. The one you are looking at is the multi mook. It comes with 3 regular arms and 3 interchangeable spring arms. You won't be disappointed as I have 2 wooden ones and also own one of these.



spring arms.............clearly a JKD thing and definitely not a Wing Chun thing, i'd love to know the rationale behind spring arms? what are they meant to train?


----------



## knight2000 (May 10, 2013)

Well considering that many wing chun people use spring arms, I would say that it is not just a JKD thing. The wing chun tech board is a perfect example of this. The spring arms give you a counter force. They teach sticking and moving around an object that is not dead. It is a different experience than the dummy and very beneficial.


----------



## Manseau (May 27, 2013)

I've been watching Craigslist for a couple of months and was surprised to see at least three different posts from different folks selling them in the 300. USD range. So, they are out there, presumably by people that bought them and then couldn't figure out what to do with them :idunno:  Regards,
David


"A government big enough to give you everything you want is a government big enough to take from you everything you have."    Gerald Ford 1974              Looks like Gerald could see the future.


----------



## Domino (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree that too many people rush out to get a dummy without the prior training in earlier forms.
can then develop bad footwork etc


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 4, 2013)

I love my wooden dummy from ulti-mate.  However, they are not cheap but the quality is fantastic!  While I do not train in a Chinese system I find this training tool perfect for what I do in IRT!                                                                                                                                                                                                                             View attachment $wooden-dummy.jpg


----------



## Manseau (Jun 4, 2013)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I love my wooden dummy from ulti-mate.  However, they are not cheap but the quality is fantastic!  While I do not train in a Chinese system I find this training tool perfect for what I do in IRT!                                                                                                                                                                                                                             View attachment 18106


It looks great and well made. What keeps it from moving around when training on it or does the weight make that not an issue?


----------



## Domino (Jun 5, 2013)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I love my wooden dummy from ulti-mate. However, they are not cheap but the quality is fantastic! While I do not train in a Chinese system I find this training tool perfect for what I do in IRT! View attachment 18106




Personally I don't like the look of the arms with those nobbly bits but i like the base and stand.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 5, 2013)

It actually moves just a little bit.  You can always add some weight to the back if you wanted it to move less.  For me it moves just right!   As for the knobby arms I like them quite a bit!  However to each his own!


----------



## Manseau (Jun 5, 2013)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It actually moves just a little bit.  You can always add some weight to the back if you wanted it to move less.  For me it moves just right!   As for the knobby arms I like them quite a bit!  However to each his own!


Hi Brian, we just traded a week in wet Oregon for a week in sunny LV. Anyway, thanks for the response. I like the nobs on the ends of the arms too. It kind of replicates the valley between the wrist and thumb which is used in WC. Neat piece of equipment. Thanks, David


----------



## StormShadow (Jun 5, 2013)

nice... these are 1k+ correct?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 5, 2013)

StormShadow said:


> nice... these are 1k+ correct?



Yes they are!


----------

